# iPhone 4 DecalGirl skins available to order...



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's a quote from their Facebook page:



> we delayed the launch of the iPhone 4 skins by a day to fine-tune the fitment and placement of the artwork. However, we've enabled purchasing of any design on the iPhone 4 platform - just go to "Shop By Design" under "More Ways to Shop", choose a design and select Cellphones -> Apple iPhone 4. We're waiving the normal $5 surcharge on the "Shop By Design" feature until the "official" launch.


Since you can pick any design you want, which one are YOU ordering?

DecalGirl


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's a quote from their Facebook page:
> 
> Since you can pick any design you want, which one are YOU ordering?
> 
> DecalGirl


LOL--probably pink hibiscus, same as my current iPhone. It'll be here long before the phone, unfortunately.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think I'll be getting the same one that's on the back of my current iPhone too (I don't have it on the front though)

I love my cow.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Just ordered.  With their cheapest shipping, it will be here between the 2nd and the 9th.  Since at this point the phone won't arrive until at least after the 14th, it'll do.

And it will go fabulously with the pink bumper that's shipping on the 2nd.  LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't forget the coupon code:

PSPhome for 15% off

or

GOMATTE for free Matte Finish ($2 off for the iPhone)


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I won't be ordering one. I love the glass back on the new phone and I only had a skin on my old one so that I could tell my phone from dh.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Don't forget the coupon code:
> 
> PSPhome for 15% off
> 
> ...


Sigh, I ordered too quickly and didn't see this. You'd think I would know better by now. 

Ah well.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Call them tomorrow or send an email. They've always been good about applying the coupons after the fact.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Lots. I'll be ordering a few, to match a few different cases that I plan to get, so that my poor iPhone is no longer overshadowed by my Kindle's lovely outfits.


----------

